# Change gears for a newbie on a 7x10 HF lathe,  metal or plastic?



## Cavediver (Apr 3, 2017)

The time has finally come to start messing around with threading.  I have a used lathe that arrived without the change gears, so I need to buy some.

Should I buy metal change gears or plastic gears?

I would buy the plastic, but LMS is out of stock on the full set.  I'm a little concerned about using metal since the plastic gears should provide a failure point if / when I crash the carriage.


If plastic is the way to go, does anyone have a US source other than LMS?  I'd like to buy from them, but their estimated availability date for the full set is unknown


----------



## DAT510 (Apr 3, 2017)

You could look at Grizzly. Their's is 7x12, but I think it's the same.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g8688/parts


----------



## Doubleeboy (Apr 3, 2017)

Have you tried harbor freight for the gears?


----------



## Cavediver (Apr 3, 2017)

Doubleeboy said:


> Have you tried harbor freight for the gears?



I asked at the store; they told me it'd take 4-6 weeks. 



DAT510 said:


> You could look at Grizzly. Their's is 7x12, but I think it's the same.
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/g8688/parts



Brilliant!  Thank you for that suggestion.  It looks like those parts are in stock and can ship out this week.


----------



## old toolmaker (May 27, 2017)

Concerning your choice of plastic vs metal I would strongly recommend the plastic gears.  Plastic gears run quieter.  Plastic gears need no lubrication which is a plus as lubrication such as oil or grease attracts and holds chips and dirt (this is an important point.  Well adjusted plastic gears will last indefinitely I have not had any issues with them in over 6 years of frequent use.

Dick


----------



## OCJohn (Jun 17, 2022)

DAT510 said:


> You could look at Grizzly. Their's is 7x12, but I think it's the same.
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/g8688/parts


Old thread, I know, I just wanted to say thanks. It never occurred to me to check Grizzly for 7xXX mini lathe parts.

For the 5 items I ordered, Grizzly's prices are about half what LMS charges. The website is more user friendly, too.


----------

